# Canada Smallie



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was up in Canada this past week and caught this 21 inch 5 lb Smallie. A personal best so far. It was a pig!!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

That's a hawg.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice fish!!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I caught it on a 5 1/2 inch swimbait while Pike fishing. It was unreal to see that come up to the boat with that big of a bait damn near all the way in it's mouth!


----------

